# 1976



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

This Is 2014 !!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Was a good year 1976


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Was a good year 1976


For a Mexican!!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> For a Mexican!!


For a NZer too, Ok so im confused?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Hmmmm


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Year 6 primary school for me.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

This Is 2014. I can't work for the same price they were charging In 76.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

We got 6 cents a foot in the late 70's.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

gazman said:


> Year 6 primary school for me.


3rd for me:thumbup:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

76 was a good yr.its the yr. I graduated high school and got into the drywall racket.


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

Coming like a tilde wave mr. moore

http://www.wnd.com/2014/07/mexico-guatemala-fast-track-delivery-of-illegals-to-u-s/


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

cracker said:


> Coming like a tilde wave mr. moore
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2014/07/mexico-guatemala-fast-track-delivery-of-illegals-to-u-s/


Its all part of the fundamental change of America. Soon we will be back to 1976 wages with most of that going to taxes.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well if wages are going back to 76 then I wanna see hotties in tube tops n hip huggers, I want cars made of real steel,burgers made of real beef, deep fried food cooked in OIL, I want to smoke a cigarette in a bar while drinking real beer and I want when you call the cops to report a crime that YOU don't get a boot on YOUR neck:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Dont forget the music:thumbsup: I was only 3 in 76 but the pics of the parents and music I grew up on were the best:thumbup:


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

chris said:


> Dont forget the music:thumbsup: I was only 3 in 76 but the pics of the parents and music I grew up on were the best:thumbup:


As long as it's the heavy rock. If I ever hear Captain n Tenille again I'll smash the speakers. And that g*ddamn Popcorn song.
Don't even get me started on Disco

I've always been a 'not heard on the radio' type of listener. I hate the "hits" that Classic Rock stations grind into your skull a thousand times a week. Give me the 'off the beaten path' crunchy thumpin' groove...the stuff that inspired what smallminded execs labeled "Grunge" and "Alternative"....And since we're talkin' the 70s I'd love to hear WHFS again.....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Cocaine eyes and real breast!!!! 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSwXPIbOodQ


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

nnnnnnYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH:cursing::nuke::2guns::gun_bandana:


----------

